
Out of the Syrian crisis, a data revolution takes shape - sohkamyung
http://www.nature.com/news/out-of-the-syrian-crisis-a-data-revolution-takes-shape-1.22886
======
dforrestwilson
Interesting, but this seems like it would be a crowded product space. More
info here: [http://www.dharma.ai/](http://www.dharma.ai/)

